# Bloqueo entre systemd y udev [Solved]

## natrix

Hola a toda la comunidad:

Recientemente quise actualizar mi PC y me apareció el siguiente bloqueo

```
 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-208-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/udev-208::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev?,introspection?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection,kmod]) required by (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, installed)

    sys-fs/udev required by @selected

```

Este es el logg completo http://pastebin.com/g5TXxu8V

Alguien sabe como levantar este bloqueo?

Muchas gracias a todosLast edited by natrix on Tue Dec 31, 2013 1:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hace cuanto no actualizas tu pc? Yo tuve un problema similar en su momento (pero no es el mismo), cambios los cuales incluye la migracion de openRC a systemd para lo cual tendrás que seguir esta guía y de paso creo que al final de todo tendrás que actualizar tu kernel a una nueva versión para mayor y mejor compatibilidad; pero antes de seguir la guía te recomiendo pases por mis posts en donde es como una especie de "bitácora" ya que pedí a la comunidad que me echara una mano en los problemas que tenía (te dejo los enlaces aquí y aquí).

Comentarte además que aún no termino con el proceso de actualización ya que mi objetivo era la migración de Gnome 2 a Gnome 3 y pese a que después de varios días recién tengo entorno gráfico   :Rolling Eyes:  (me fue difícil hacer que el sistema arrancara con systemd y después de eso fue difícil hacer correr a Gnome  :Embarassed:  ). Además mi recomendación es que te prepares a leer mucho porque lo vas a necesitar ya que hay muchas cosas nuevas PERO el hecho de que estés en Gentoo quiere decir que eso no es un problema para ti  :Wink: 

Cualquier cosa estamos dispuesto a ayudar, puede que yo sea nuevo en esto y aún me cuesta entender como solucionar bloqueos pero bueeee, aquí estamos para aprender y ayudarnos   :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Alguien sabe como levantar este bloqueo?
> 
> ...

 

Creo que tendrás que desinstalar sys-fs/udev.

udev está incluido en systemd. Cuando finalice la instalación de systemd volveras a tener udev. La desinstalación de udev y la instalación de systemd deberías hacerla sin apagar el equipo porque sin udev puede que no se inicie el sistema.

----------

## natrix

Perfecto!!!!

Migré de RC a systemd sin reiniciar la máquina y siguiendo el manual y salió todo bien. Luego de eso pude actualizar portage sin problemas.

Muchas gracias quilosaq y Jack!!!!

Jack, suerte con gnome

----------

